# Need advise on getting new toothpaste



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey guys, as the title we are looking for a new toothpaste for my 3 years and 4 months old Chi. We are currently using Kiss-able but it just discontinued a while ago so we need some advise from guys before we go look for another one!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Most of the vets have them for sale. Maybe a big store (PetSmart/co has some that are well known. I think, that enzyimatic types are best.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

I seen a lot at the pet shop but dont really know which one is good and safe.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Most of the 'good' ones have something called chlorhexidine (spelled?) in them. There are some that you 'spray' into the dogs mouth, and some you brush on.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

So chlorhexidine is not good?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

No it IS good. Comes in sprays,& toothpaste.


----------

